

Ask HN: What drove you away from Facebook? - rblion

A lot of articles are getting attention concerning Facebook's limitations and pettiness.<p>What made you go from loyal advocate to outspoken outcast in the span of a few years?<p>I am curious to know individual stories, they matter a lot more than technical breakdowns.
======
pseudonym
The continual realization that nothing private stays private. The number of
times that Facebook has added privacy settings set at default-allow has made
me extremely wary of putting anything on my page that I wouldn't want an
employer to see-- and for that, I have LinkedIn. The only thing I still have
Facebook for now is for family in other states.

------
lzw
When they first opened the site to non-college students, it was distinguished
from myspace by being private by default as opposed to myspace's public by
default. This is why I joined.

Since then, they are increasingly making things public by default, and
exposing your actions publicly if your friends are not also vigilant about
privacy.

Further, I saw Mark Zuckerberg speak publicly and he managed to convince me
that he was not someone I could consider trustworthy.

Add it all up, and the only facebook presence I will have is the minimum
required corporate one to integrate facebook features in products.

~~~
rblion
my experience was almost identically the same. I wonder if we are just a
small, passionate minority or if we are among the first of millions to leave
in the coming months and years...

~~~
pseudonym
Considering the site we're on, I'm betting we're a minority that cares (or
pays attention to) privacy measures-- the ones who would call us paranoid are
the ones who are getting divorces after putting pictures of their mistresses
on Facebook.

That said, it'll be interesting to see if more millenials leave Facebook as
their parents join.

